# Oh my . . .



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't recognize anyone here anymore. . .







Where are all the diaper mamas I know? Hi to everyone I don't know!









Can we have a roll call . . .

Who are you?









How many and what ages are you diapering?

What is your main "system"?

How did you get to MDC?

How much have you spent on diapers?







:


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Can we have a roll call . . .

I'll join your roll call

Who are you? Heidi, 31, SAHM, former teacher, I taught kindergarten in an alternative program in our public school system.

How many and what ages are you diapering? One 17m. dd.

What is your main "system"? I have AIO's and Fitteds with wool, also a side stash of FB's for DH. He is into DCing, but only if he has his FB's.

How did you get to MDC? Bought a mag in the grocery after dd was born and then came to the site. Didn't get into diapering until dd was 10m.

How much have you spent on diapers? I don't even want to think about that!


----------



## romansmum (Nov 12, 2003)

i'll play, i lurk mostly







:

Who are you? Lia, mama to Roman and Sophia

How many and what ages are you diapering? diapering 1 Sophia, just turned a year *sniff*

What is your main "system"? fitteds and wool only

How did you get to MDC? joined whaen i was looking for info on vax? i think, lol it was awhile ago...

How much have you spent on diapers? hah! no idea, and no real urge to know either


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

Can we have a roll call . . .

Who are you?







*Janette*

How many and what ages are you diapering? *2 girls, aged 2 and 4 (she's in big girl panties now)*

What is your main "system"? *prefolds, PreFitteds, Fuzzi Bunz, other homemade fitteds*

How did you get to MDC? *A friend told me about it a few years back*

How much have you spent on diapers?







: *No clue.*


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't recognize anyone either. :LOL

Who are you? *Kellie (I used to be kellieblue)*

How many and what ages are you diapering? *I've cd'd 2, but currently have one in diapers who is 17 months old*

What is your main "system"? *Very Baby AIOs







(1 day's worth of fitteds & mama knit wool)*

How did you get to MDC? *I started lurking when my first was a newborn. I came here to learn more about AP







I finally joined when #2 was born.*

How much have you spent on diapers? *Not gonna go there*


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

Who are you? *Nicole I am from another parenting site*









How many and what ages are you diapering?*2 boys ages 32 months and 10 weeks the 32 month old is only cloth diapered part time till my stash gets bigger but my newborn is cloth diapered full time*









What is your main "system"?*I only own Wonderoos diapers and then for inserts I only use the MOE terry ones cause the Joeybunz are too stiff in the diapers*

How did you get to MDC?*A friend from the other parenting site told me about it*

How much have you spent on diapers? *Probably in the 500 dollar range but thats soon going to change in the next few days once I pay for some ebay items*







: *I am just so addicted and it happened so fast I think I am giong to break the bank at this rate!* :LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Who are you? Christy, 29 SAHM in Atlanta, GA

How many and what ages are you diapering? I have 3 children. Maddie will be 6 in just a few weeks. Sara is 2 1/2 and in diapers but pottylearning at this very moment.







Jack is 16 months and in diapers still and I hope for a long time still! :LOL

What is your main "system"? We use most fitteds and wool with few AIO's thrown in for outings.

How did you get to MDC? I was referred by a friend at another site. I'm so glad I found this place

How much have you spent on diapers? Um







: it has to be into the 4-digits by now at least!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks for playing!









Who are you? Hi, I'm Beth.







Mama of 3 little girls.

How many and what ages are you diapering? Just one, Eden, who is about 16 months old.

What is your main "system"? we use a combination of premium prefolds (dyed and plain) and fitteds (firefly and fuzbaby) with wool soakers, although most of the time she is coverless.

How did you get to MDC? I came here when I was pregnant with my second dd ages ago. I didn't really get into the diaper scene until I was pregnant with my 3rd though.

How much have you spent on diapers? No one really wants to know. Trust me.


----------



## sarakay2 (Mar 17, 2004)

I guess it's about time I introduced myself. Hi everyone









Who are you? Sara

How many and what ages are you diapering?

I have two boys. David was cloth diapered from 10 months till potty learning and Phillip has never been in sposies. They are 3 and 19months.

What is your main "system"?

We have quite the variety here. I use mainly eezi-folds and Dh uses true aios and maybe a pocket or two.

How did you get to MDC?

A mama on another board told me to check it out.

How much have you spent on diapers?

Way more than I should have and way less than I would have.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Who are you? I'm Amy and I've been here for almost 2 yrs. I've bought stuff from you off the TP before, Beth.









How many and what ages are you diapering? I have Ross (3) who is pt'd and one on the way.









What is your main "system"? A little bit of everything for this baby. With Ross it was mainly pockets and AIO's, but I've got fitteds, pockets, AIO's, wool, etc... for this baby.









How did you get to MDC? Through a mainstream parenting site that I knew wasn't for me anymore.







:

How much have you spent on diapers? For this baby I've probably spent $500 or so. For Ross...my memory's not that great.


----------



## Saartje (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi, 2much! I'm a SAHM/student to Ishie, a not-quite-one-year-old boy. He mostly wears Snappied premium prefolds, with an assortment of fitteds in the mix. (Used to be pockets in the rotation as well, but none fit right now.)

I got to MDC by seeing it referenced on another parenting board I frequent. My spending on CDs is probably in the low range.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*

Who are you?









You know me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
How many and what ages are you diapering?

Soon to be two: a 20 month old and a 27 week bun in the oven! :LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*

What is your main "system"?


El bee OV front snapping fitteds and kiwi side snapping covers.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
How did you get to MDC?


The former Lillybottoms WAHM referred me to check out the reviews here for more honest feedback than diaperpin while I was still a babycenter poster.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
How much have you spent on diapers?







:


Bwahahaha! Like I'd answer that.... like I'd even dare try to figure it out!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Who are you? Jesse, 29 in Missouri

How many and what ages are you diapering? I've got 3 babies...but only 1 in diapers and he's 10 mos. He's been cd'd since he was 2 days old!

What is your main "system"? fitteds and dyed prefolds w/ wool soakers!

How did you get to MDC? judybean and averymybaby led me here from another parenting board!

How much have you spent on diapers? ummm...more than the $500 I thought I would! :LOL


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Who are you? I'm Jen! I'm a 33 year old mostly SAHM from Michigan.

How many and what ages are you diapering? I'm CDing my one year old DD and in 2 months will be CDing my son.

What is your main "system"? Fitteds and wool during the day when we're home or when I don't feel like doing the coordinated outfit thing and AIOs when we're out and about.

How did you get to MDC? A friend from AOL pointed me here when I was frustrated at not being able to brag about the fun of Hyena dipes on that board.

How much have you spent on diapers? Probably about $3000 but shh....







:Are we counting wool wash???







:
And some of those were charity auctions and that's just plain GOOD.

Jen


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
I don't recognize anyone here anymore. . .







Where are all the diaper mamas I know? Hi to everyone I don't know!









Can we have a roll call . . .

Who are you?








*Tammi*

How many and what ages are you diapering?
*2 boys(17y & 4y) and 1 girl. Only dipering the girl (17m)







*

What is your main "system"?
*pocket aio's mostly and fitteds*

How did you get to MDC?
*Looking for breastfeeding info when my 4yo was about 9 mo.*

How much have you spent on diapers?







:

 *Alot more than I would have on sposies till pl'ing. I have no idea. I stopped keeping track a long time ago.*


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

Who am I? I'm Kim, I'm on the brink of being 25, from Michigan.

How many am I diapering? Just 1 full time. She's almost 1! She's my second cd'd baby. And two use diapers at night.

Main system? I usually use fitteds and wool. Motherease sandy's and sugarpeas, with kiwipies and fcb covers, and a bunch of other random stuff....I really like wool









How did I get to MDC? I've bought the magazine before, but I think I heard about it on diaperpin.

How much have I spent? Ignorance is bliss


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Im Jeana (37) I just converted!
Nathan is 18mos old 29lbs and 35in. We use mostly fitted hemp ( little lambs fit the best) and a few others IPFs (1) HH (1) VB fitted and some swaddlebees on the way to try.
We also just found out we are having another baby in Jan so I will be looking for suggestions bout NB diapering.. WHat works etc...
Nice to meet everyone
Oh i got refered here from another board
Jeana


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Who are you? I'm Katherine... I've been lurking here for probably a couple of years and I post sometimes, but not often.

How many and what ages are you diapering? We are diapering our first kiddo. Her name is Emma Kate and she is 19 mos. She's been in cloth since she was about 4 weeks (when her cord finally fell off).

What is your main "system"? We started with prefolds and pull-on nylon covers. We still use those but lately I've been branching out to fitteds. And we







wool! I'd get rid of the nylon covers but we have grandparents who diaper her during the day and they are easy for them, plus they don't quite trust wool. :LOL

How did you get to MDC? I don't even remember how I heard about it, but Diapering was definitely the first forum I spent any time in.

How much have you spent on diapers?







: I don't know, though I could probably figure it out - but I choose not to! I'd spend more if I had it, but I try to stick to my new budget of $25/month which is supposed to cover my diapering and knitting addictions. It stinks, but since we don't truly *NEED* anything, it makes sense.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Who are you? Katy, 26 year old part time sahm/part time mental health tech working with teenagers in an impatient program. I have been a mental health tech for 6 years. I have also been a mama for 6 years







:

How many and what ages are you diapering? I have 2. One is my 4 year old special needs son who due to sensory issues won't wear cloth







the other is my 18 month old who has been in cloth since around 5 weeks old









What is your main "system"? We use alot of Fuzzi Bunz and also use fitteds and wool.

How did you get to MDC? A friend who converted me to cloth diapers introduced me to MDC.

How much have you spent on diapers?







: I don't even want to let the thought cross my mind :LOL


----------



## 3rosebuds (Jan 31, 2005)

Who are you? *Amber, SAHM in Missouri*

How many and what ages are you diapering? *2 boys--a potty-reluctant 3 year old & a 7 month old*

What is your main "system"? *pockets on my 3 yr old & fitteds/wool on my 7 month old*

How did you get to MDC? *I don't remember! I've lurked here for ages before becoming a member--I think I found it on a google search back when I was researching cloth a little over a year ago?*

How much have you spent on diapers? *Ummm...I don't like to talk about that*







: :LOL


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

_Who are you?







_

I'm Karen, I am a SAHM of four in Ohio.

_How many and what ages are you diapering?_

I have a 6 yo in cloth pull-ups, a 4 yo in FBs at night, and a just turned 1 yo who has never worn a disposable. EVER. Even in the hospital OR during my c-section, his first dipe was a fitted.









The 11 yo is fully PTed. She does have cute undies though.

_What is your main "system"?_

Fireflys and wool. VB AIOs for out and about.

_How did you get to MDC?_

I started lurking in Birth and Beyond in preparation for my third VBAC attempt. I found Diapering soon after. I've read Mothering for years though.

_How much have you spent on diapers?







:_

It is NOT thousands of dollars, no matter what DH tries to tell people at parties.


----------



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

I'll play.









*Who are you?*

I'm Holli, formerly known as "Holli". I'm 35 and I guess technically I am a WAHM because I am a UI designer who works from her home office. Hubby is SAHD.

*How many and what ages are you diapering?*

Just one chunky 8-month old named Wendy Marisol aka "Mari"









*What is your main "system"?*

No idea yet. AIOs are currently winning out of convenience. She's only been home 4.5 days so we're still experimenting!

*How did you get to MDC?*

I joined about 14 months ago. Not sure how I found it. I always knew about the magazine so maybe that's how? Or from doing diaper research.

*How much have you spent on diapers?*

Enough.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

*Who are you?*
Janet, age 26...near Washington DC

*How many and what ages are you diapering?*
just one 13 month old boy









*What is your main "system"?*
we use mostly FB and AIOs

*How did you get to MDC?*
averymybaby/Julia linked me almost a year ago









*How much have you spent on diapers?*
ummmm







: :LOL


----------



## Logan&Laina (Feb 1, 2005)

Who are you? Jennie, SAHM to Laina who is 11 months. Logan is my DS, but he's in school.









How many and what ages are you diapering? My DD who is 11 months old

What is your main "system"? Mostly Pockets & AIO's.....some fitteds & wool.

How did you get to MDC? From another board.

How much have you spent on diapers? Way too much. I wish I would have just started with AIO's to begin with. lol


----------



## hollyhobbie (Jun 13, 2002)

*Who are you?
*
i'm hayley. i've been on mothering for quite a while but the diapering board only for about 8 months or so. i am a SAHM.

*How many and what ages are you diapering?*

i have a 26 month old who is starting to potty learn and am pg (about 23 weeks).

*What is your main "system"?*

a mix of fitteds with fleece covers. i am trying to knit more soakers b/c i'd like to try that too.

*How did you get to MDC?*

i learned about the magazine from my sister about 12 yrs ago and then found my way to the site when i was pg and wanted to learn more about AP.

*How much have you spent on diapers?*

uh, i think i lost track which is a good thing. makes me happy so who cares!


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

Who are you?
Naomi, 23, SAHM in the greater Seattle/Tacoma area

How many and what ages are you diapering?
Just one, 16-month-old girl, Faith

What is your main "system"?
CPF and an assortment of covers... mostly bumkins and dappi pull-ons

How did you get to MDC?
My sister who converted me to cloth sent me a link to a thread on a real diaper circle meeting and I explored on my own after that

How much have you spent on diapers?
To justify my late conversion to my hubby and our budget, not much. Maybe $200 to CD full-time, got a steal on covers on ebay (got 8 for $2.00) :LOL Splurged on nice pail liners and to try out different doublers. I'm sure with our next one the budget will go up a bit...


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

Who are you? Alyssa, 20

How many and what ages are you diapering?Just one so far- Parker, 5 months old.

What is your main "system"? My mom will only use FB when she watches him whild I go to work, so I have a ton of those, but when I'm home, I use fitteds (SOS, Tykies) and wool (mostle El Bee wooly buddies, but I have some Nature Baby Knits shorts and a couple other WAHM soakers).

How did you get to MDC? I heard about it on another board. I was always hearing about the "TP" and I had to come over here and check it out.

How much have you spent on diapers? I've lost count. I've become almost compulsive about buying diapers. I'd say that I've spent anywhere between 400-600 in the 3 months that I've been CD.


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Who are you?

Tamara, blessed mama to 3 little monkeys. I work 2 days a week as an ER nurse.

How many and what ages are you diapering?

Anna (27 months) and Abby (9 months) have been in cloth for about 6 weeks (I know, so late to the party). I need to get some pullup type cloth for Nate, who still wets/dirties at night.

What is your main "system"?

FB only. With hemp inserts mostly (my girls pee right through the MOE inserts). I may try branching out when I work up the courage.









How did you get to MDC?

Looking for info on baby carriers. Dh was going on a business trip and I needed something better than my NoJo STAT. We're gradually getting more crunchy.

How much have you spent on diapers?

About $250. Bought most of mine on ebay or traded them for crocheted items that I make.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Who are you? Rebecca,SAHM in southern California

How many and what ages are you diapering?I have 4 beautiful children but only my 10 week old is in diapers.

What is your main "system"?Fitteds and wool

How did you get to MDC?Originally my midwife gave me a copy of Mothering back in 1996 and i was hooked.I joined the original boards in 2000.

How much have you spent on diapers~no clue,don't wanna know either :LOL


----------



## luckymama (Oct 3, 2004)

Can we have a roll call . . .

Who are you?







sue

How many and what ages are you diapering? 1 boy - 22 months

What is your main "system"? well, i came late to CDing and had been trying out a big of everything, so we have a mish-mash stash, but when everything is clean, i reach for a firefly or a contour. i'm trying prefolds next. just waiting for my order to arrive!

How did you get to MDC? as a magazine subscriber

How much have you spent on diapers? LOL - i'm going to guess it's been a few hundred so far, but the stuff that i've barely used i'm going to sell - can i deduct that?


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Who are you? Jackie, sahm in TX

How many and what ages are you diapering? Only my youngest is still in diapers, she is 19 months

What is your main "system"? fitteds and prefolds with the occassional pocket or aio for outings

How did you get to MDC? I came here for the vax board and branched out a bit. Someone on another board also mentioned the diapering board here.

How much have you spent on diapers? Not much! Between keeping it down to basics and selling what dd outgrew I will have to say no more than $300. I started cloth mostly to save money and then kept it basic because I didn't have a choice as far as money goes LOL.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I am here!!
*
Who are you?* Kate, 28 and a WAHM (for the Navy).
*
How many and what ages are you diapering?* 1 girl - 10 months. Ds potty learned before he was 2.
*
What is your main "system"?* Prefolds as infants and now I used fitteds and wool (Mudpies, OV SOS, OV/OC Elbees and Fussybutt topped with mostly hyena wool). Some AIOs too.
*
How did you get to MDC?* I did a search on AP years ago and came here

*How much have you spent on diapers?* So not going there! 4 digits.


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

Who are you? Bridgett mother to Kaden. I stay at home w/my little guy & babysit for diaper money.









How many and what ages are you diapering? Kaden~17 months old

What is your main "system"? fireflies, fuzzi bunz & daisy doodles

How did you get to MDC? I found it from a link at babycenter.com

How much have you spent on diapers?








__________________________


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Can we have a roll call . . .

_Who are you?
_
Kelley SAHM to 3 boys!

_How many and what ages are you diapering?_
1 now at 6 mos old

_What is your main "system"?_
fitteds and wool!

_How did you get to MDC?_
through the internet! LOL OK, I heard about it from another diapering board

_How much have you spent on diapers?_
too much! And I ain't tellin!! :LOL


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

Who are you? Jana

How many and what ages are you diapering? 1 DD, 13 months (buy buying for next babes)

What is your main "system"? FB during the day for grandma (nanny's while I work part-time), prefolds or fitteds with covers when I'm home.

How did you get to MDC? Followed links to explore AP, CDing and non-vaxing.

How much have you spent on diapers? Just finished updating my diaper inventory spreadsheet (yes, I'm a nerd). It's over 4 figures.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Who are you?*Donna, WAHM and soon-to-be Oma in December*

How many and what ages are you diapering?*I am currently diapering my 11 month old ds, and my 3yo ds still wears diaprs at night. I have used cd's for 7 of my 8 kids. My grandbaby will be cd'ed of course.







*

What is your main "system"?*Hemo fleece and organic cotton fitteds and knitted wool.*

How did you get to MDC?*I don't even remember...I might have seen the site in Mothering mag, but I honestly have no idea! I lurked for probably a year before joining.*

How much have you spent on diapers? *Why? Who wants to know? Wanna make something of it???? Huh, huh? How much have you spent? Yeah, uh huh.....that's what I thought!* :LOL


----------



## MeisterZsMom (Apr 21, 2005)

Who are you? Sheila, mom to 2 little guys. I work 2 days/week as a CNA.

How many and what ages are you diapering? One, he just turned 3. I am expecting my first CD order to arrive today!

What is your main "system"? I have purchased 6 Fuzzi Bunz to get us started and see if that's what we want to stick with or try something else.

How did you get to MDC? I saw it mentioned on another message board.

How much have you spent on diapers? Way too much on disposables. On cloth, $100 so far. I need to buy 8 or so more dipes and more inserts though.


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

Who are you? Leah, pt SAHM to Kendall (7) Brooks (5) Carson (1), pt CPA

How many and what ages are you diapering? Only little Carson. Never even crossed my mind with Kendall, thought about it with Brooks, but was too scared.

What is your main "system"? fitteds and prefolds with Bummis or wool. I keep trying AIOs, but they don't seem to work for my lil flooder

How did you get to MDC? I heard about it from another board

How much have you spent on diapers? I lost count, and really don't want to know anymore, since I convinced DH that we were doing it for cost savings as well as environmental reasons.


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

Who are you? Pamela

How many and what ages are you diapering? 4 month dd I have 3 dd's and this is my 2nd one to be in cloth

What is your main "system"? Cutiebunz pockets and a few Fitteds. I have a couple of lilybottoms and 1 FCB the rest is mine.

How did you get to MDC? I honestly do not remember at all. I was a long time lurker before I joined.

How much have you spent on diapers? Not very much at all. A couple of lilybottoms and the one FCB and they rest I've made myself...Oh duh, I forgot I've spent money on a newborn stash that only lasted for about a week. They are now going to my sister who is pregnant with her 1st. Hopefully she won't have a big baby at birth.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Who are you? I'm Sasha. I'm a 25 yr old WAHM to 2 boys.

How many and what ages are you diapering? 2 boys--ages 5 months & 2 years.

What is your main "system"? Fitteds & Wool and FB/Very Baby AIOs

How did you get to MDC? From another cding board 3 yrs ago!!! I lurked for over a yr before joining.









How much have you spent on diapers? Have no idea...







:


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Who are you? *Jillian, almost 26, sahm of two boys and a girl*

How many and what ages are you diapering? *Just dd right now, she's almost 1*

What is your main "system"? *fitteds and wool, prefolds as back up, AIOs for outings*

How did you get to MDC? *link on another ap board*

How much have you spent on diapers? *I really don't want to know*


----------



## memiles (Feb 23, 2005)

Can we have a roll call . . .

Who are you? Megan, up here in the great Pacific NW

How many and what ages are you diapering? Diapering Ellie, who will be 2 in July. Also mama to Courtney (6) and Michael (almost 14)

What is your main "system"? Fitteds with knit wool

How did you get to MDC? For the life of me, I don't remember! :LOL

How much have you spent on diapers? Less than I spent on Gymboree for my first DD?


----------



## hsumam11 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Who are you?* Hi! I'm Jacklyn - a SAHM but formerly a clinical dietitian.









*How many and what ages are you diapering?* So far, just one active 9 month old Aidan

*What is your main "system"?* Currently all pockets & inserts

*How did you get to MDC?* I believe I found it when I was researching cloth diapers online

*How much have you spent on diapers?* A little over $300


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Who are you?








I'm Cat, a SAHM and Navy wife.

How many and what ages are you diapering?
My one little boy who is almost 15 months (and hopefully another by the end of 2006).

What is your main "system"?
I'm fickle. I have 18 FBs, a handful of AIOs, quite a few fitteds, and 2 dozen prefolds, and an assortment of wool.

How did you get to MDC?
Honestly, I'm not sure. Maybe from the magazine? I just don't know. I know I was looking at boards when we started to CD. I checked out quite a few other sites, but felt at home here, so here is where I stayed.

How much have you spent on diapers?
Let's just say a lot. But, I think I figured that a couple of weeks ago, we about broke even with what we would have spent had we continued with sposies. And, I'm not shopping so much right now (too busy sewing 8 DOZEN diapers for my sister's twins due in November). I realize that I have plenty of diapers, most of which will probably last through potty learning.


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Who are you? I'm Jill









How many and what ages are you diapering? I have 2 in diapers. Isabel is almost 2 and David is 3.

What is your main "system"? For Isabel it's mostly fitteds and wool with some aio's for outings. For David it's all aio's.

How did you get to MDC? I don't remember. someone may have posted a link on another message board.

How much have you spent on diapers? nobody knows...:LOL


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Who are you? *I'm Traci... birthmom to 3 (ages 11, 22 mos, 11 weeks) and stepmom to 1 (8 yrs). I'm a SAHM







Also an ex-software engineer and currently a freelance graphic and web designer*

How many and what ages are you diapering? *I have 2 in CDs...DS is 22 months and DD is 11 weeks old.*

What is your main "system"? *DS uses 100% pockets and DD uses mostly fitteds and wool but also has some AIOs that I love!*

How did you get to MDC? *Link from another board.*

How much have you spent on diapers? *Lots and lots and lots :LOL*


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

*Who are you?* Jen, SAHM w/ a whole slew of volunteer community service activities. Oh, and I teach one class a year (horticulture science) at the community college.

*How many and what ages are you diapering?* One DD, almost 13 months. Didn't start CDing until she was 7 months, but hope future children will wear only cloth.

*What is your main "system"?* Fitteds--FCB, LF, and SS SPs--w/ an assorted wool stash. Supplemented w/ FB's.

*How did you get to MDC?* I think I was sent here by amyrobynne, the Ewe Betcha WAHM when we both posted on a different board. Not sure, though.









*How much have you spent on diapers?* Geez, do you wanna know how much I spent on my house and car, too?! :LOL


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Who are you? Samantha, SAHM to four kids.

How many and what ages are you diapering? Evie is 6 months

What is your main "system"? I have a variety. During the day I usually use righteous baby WIOs or Muttaqin AIOs. At night I use fitteds-- mutts with a Motherease air-flow usually.

How did you get to MDC? When my older kids were small I read Mothering magazine. When I had Eve it had been such a long time since I'd had a baby I felt so out of touch with baby stuff. MDC has been a great resource for me!

How much have you spent on diapers?







: I don't want to start thinking about that.


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Who are you?







I'm Monika.

How many and what ages are you diapering? I have 3 daughters, only one in CDs, She's 4.5 months old.

What is your main "system"? Our main stash is Fuzzi bunz but, as we speak, i'm getting sucked in by the wool/fitteds monster... :LOL

How did you get to MDC? I don't really remember how I got here, but I do think that it had something to do with vaxxing info, like another pp said.

How much have you spent on diapers? Yes, well...going into this I thought, maybe i'll save money, then that went right out the window and well, I guess I really don't know how much i've spent..


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Who are you? I'm Crystal







:

How many and what ages are you diapering? Just one 23 mth old boy and stepmom to an 8yr old.

What is your main "system"? When my son was born and I was still working part time (TV production industry) I bought tons of wonderoos and fuzzi. I wanted to use cloth but didn't have time for fuss. Then I left my job to become a SAHM and discovered a love for fitteds and wool







. I'm still on the journey of finding what works best for us.

How did you get to MDC? I've been here but spent all my time on in the Breastfeeding and GD area. I think I came to know of mothering from another board.

How much have you spent on diapers? I can't risk having this in writing where my DH could see







.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Who are you? *Susan, a tired old mama to Becca (4.5yo) and Brian (21 months)*

How many and what ages are you diapering? *Brian (21 months) has been in cd's since he was 5 months old*

What is your main "system"? *I started out with FB's but once I joined MDC I became a fitteds and wool junkie with a few aio's in the mix for fun*

How did you get to MDC? *Michelle the original owner of Preciousbeginningsdiapersnthings pointed me in the direction of diapering boards when I bought FB's and wonderoos from her*

How much have you spent on diapers?







*I'm not telling, no way no how!!*


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

*Who are you?* lorrie. i rock.

*How many and what ages are you diapering?* katie (k), 16.5 months and one on the way!

*What is your main "system"?* fitteds and wool, though we're going to get some aios for the newbie so daddy can do them while in the newborn-fried state! :LOL

*How did you get to MDC?* a friend mentioned it.

*How much have you spent on diapers?* i don't think about it. i just like to remember how much i HAVEN'T spent on sposies!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

They call me Julie.









Zach is 11 mos (will be one yr on the 31st)

(you posted with me on here when my 3 1/2 yo, Ian, was cd'ing)

We're re-doing Z's system for his birthday to ff's for fitteds with a smattering of spb's and bum ware aio's. That is all.

I'm not adding it up b/c he only turns one once. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!







:LOL

Nice to "see" ya, mama.









ETA: busybusymomma and trishack told me about MDC so I joined.


----------



## MoMommy (Oct 8, 2004)

Who are you? Sarah. I mostly just lurk on this board.

How many and what ages are you diapering? Emma, who is 15 months

What is your main "system"? Mostly Wonderoos, also some prefolds, some fitteds, covers, and wool

How did you get to MDC? a friend told me about it

How much have you spent on diapers? Not as much as my dh would like you to believe!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Who are you? Heather, 26, SAHM

How many and what ages are you diapering? CDing my 20 month old since he was 6mos old, and planning to CD my new babe who is due at the end of Sep.

What is your main "system"? I have a little of everything. AIOs, fitted, wool, and PFs. A majority of my stash is FM stuff with some other hyena brands thrown in.

How did you get to MDC? I found MDC through my online home at SK.

How much have you spent on diapers? Well, I've never done the math, but I can say that I've spent waaaaaaay too much. But, it's fun so I keep spending!


----------



## YankeeMomInVA (Mar 30, 2005)

Who are you?
I'm Lauren...SAHM and part-time caretaker for a 2.5 month old....Former Dept. of Justice Enterprise Librarian....and so thrilled to be able to stay home now! 

How many and what ages are you diapering?
My son, Colin is CD'd....He's 22 months old.....the little boy I watch isn't *gasp* (though I'm working hard to plant those seeds with his mama LOL)

What is your main "system"?
I primarly use WAHM AIOs from Australia (Bubblebubs)....and Tots Bots....(have a whole bunch of Kushies Ultra AIOs







...those are my back-ups and were my introduction to cloth...a great introduction but I've since ventured into more fabulous things! LOL)

How did you get to MDC?
I have a blog on Xanga...and I noticed a blogring for MDC Mamas...and I was curious...so here I am! 

How much have you spent on diapers?







:[/QUOTE]
Well...being that I didn't start to CD until June 2004.....Not a whole lot.... BUT...my expenditures are slowly increasing as I prepare a stash of NB, Small, and Medium for when we have kiddo #2..... I just can't justify some of the mega-spending a lot of you other mamas seem to do! LOL But I can drool, can't I?


----------



## kath (Aug 6, 2004)

Who are you? Kathleen

How many and what ages are you diapering? My son (21 months) has been in cd's since he was 5 months old part-time, one on the way.

What is your main "system"? I have some organic one size fitteds, some wahm fitteds, and cpfs all that are covered with either alexis featherlite pants or wool soakers (aristocrats). sometimes I put in a fleece topped doubler.

How did you get to MDC? From my breastfeeding support group leader.

How much have you spent on diapers? Not much, maybe $250. Most stuff is used from ebay or cheap wahm things.


----------



## musicmaj (Jun 14, 2004)

Who are you?







Angie, mama to 2.5 kids. DD 4, DS 3 (still in diapers) and DS due in Sept.

How many and what ages are you diapering? My 3 year old is special needs and probably won't potty learn anytime soon.

What is your main "system"? For me to use on my son, toddler prefolds, 2 prefitteds, honeyboy wool covers, and wool soakers knit by me. For dh and grandma, happy heinys and bummis covers with premium prefold inserts.

For the newborn - Preemie and infant prefolds, 10 fitteds made by me, proraps, dappi pull ons, and some homemade wool covers.

How did you get to MDC? Someone suggested the diaper forum to me and I have been hooked ever since.

How much have you spent on diapers?







:About $400 on my first two kids, and about $130 on the new baby. My first two kids pretty much wore out a lot of their stash so I will have to replace some of it for the baby


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Who are you?

I am Morgan, 29, full time working Mami to Maximus and soon to be baby girl, and wife to my best friend who I am missing while he is out of the country














: .

How many and what ages are you diapering?

Maxi is 2 (will be 2.5 at the end of this month) and baby girl is due at the end of July. So if he PLs before then it will be just one in diapers at a time but most likely will be 2. He uses the potty daily but not consistently.

What is your main "system"?

Mainly we use fitteds and wool. I have a few AIOs and Wonderoos for outings or if I just feel like using them. I am having fun building a newborn stash since when Max was born we used VERY basic OC contours and Dappi covers







. I didnt get him FUN diapers til around 5 months old.

How did you get to MDC?

I cant remember how I got here - probably heard about it from an online friend. That was about 2 years ago. We were AP (CDing, EBFing, co-sleeping, baby wearing) from birth but didnt really know it had a name :LOL Its just what my mom did and what felt right.

How much have you spent on diapers?
Geez - dont ask... honestly I dont even know.







:


----------



## daysofelijah (Dec 4, 2004)

Who are you? Amy, 29, sahm

How many and what ages are you diapering? 2 boys, Elijah 25 months, Silas 8 months

What is your main "system"? fitteds and pockets for Silas, SnapEZ trainers for Elijah

How did you get to MDC? Can't remember









How much have you spent on diapers?







: um, yeah...


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

Who are you? Traci mom to 5

How many and what ages are you diapering? Currently 1 dd~7 months old

What is your main "system"? Pockets....Mine and FB

How did you get to MDC? From another board

How much have you spent on diapers? Wow, I don't want to add that one up


----------



## twinluv (Nov 24, 2004)

Who are you?







Mariah, from CA, living in So. Nevada now

How many and what ages are you diapering? Twin girls, 10months old









What is your main "system"? AIOs and some fitteds with wool

How did you get to MDC? Don't remember, I think I heard about it from diaperpin

How much have you spent on diapers? I don't know, but I'm guessing it's way more than I planned.







:


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

So many new "faces". New to me anyway. Nice to meet you all.








Nice to see you familiar mamas too.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

27 week bun in the oven!








I can't believe you're already half way there. How are you feeling? How's the newborn stash comin'? Got any pics?







:


----------



## MrsSmall (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm a newbie.









-Denise - living in Massachusetts, south of Boston
-We're going to be CDing our first, who's due on Sept 19th.
-I don't have a system yet. I'm stealing some of the MDC Moms'. :LOL We have mostly Fitteds and some AIO's for nb, and then Fitteds and Pockets in infant size.
-I can't remember how I got to MDC, I think from another board.
-I've spent $265. I'm a nerd and keep everything on excel spreadsheets.


----------



## Monkeybutt (Apr 26, 2005)

Who are you? *Katie, SAHM California

How many and what ages are you diapering?* one lil girl, 11 months

What is your main "system"? *fitteds, wool and FB for going out and DH

How did you get to MDC? I dont remember! 

How much have you spent on diapers? I don't even want to know!*


----------



## JasonsMom (Apr 28, 2005)

Who are you? _Karen_

How many and what ages are you diapering? _DS 3 yrs. old who likes his dipes a little too much (especially those OV ones, :LOL ) and doesn't want to potty learn!_

What is your main "system"? _fitteds and wool_

How did you get to MDC? _link from another board_

How much have you spent on diapers? _don't want to even think about that one!!_


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Who are you?









Anna, I am a WAHM (holistic vet).

How many and what ages are you diapering? 1 x DD 15.5 months and 25 lbs.

What is your main "system"? MotherEase Sandy's and one Tushie Coverz!

How did you get to MDC? Someone referred me and one of my clients was Peggy's neighbor!

How much have you spent on diapers?

Not too much, am on a budget so I can stay home with DD, thanks eBay! I like the ME Sandy's and have fitted her since 4 mo!


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

Who are you?
Jenny, 26 yr old SAHM

How many and what ages are you diapering?
One 16 mo dd. We've CD'd since she was 3 mo. old...the next one will be CD'd from birth









What is your main "system"?
Gosh, we're all over the place. Pretty much everything but AIO's

How did you get to MDC?
I don't remember now! :LOL

How much have you spent on diapers?
On actual diapers? $350-$400
On fabric I've bought saying that I am going to use to make diapers? Over $100
I'm not doing too badly.







Of course if we had more to spend.....


----------



## lumi (Dec 2, 2004)

Who are you?

Darci, active duty military mom of 3

How many and what ages are you diapering?

1 almost 6-mo old girl

What is your main "system"?

various fitteds and wool

How did you get to MDC?

heard about it on another board

How much have you spent on diapers?

that's between me and my Paypal account


----------



## hmg7500 (Jul 20, 2002)

Who are you? *heather, WAHM to 4 glorious kiddos*

How many and what ages are you diapering? *i am currently diapering 3-- ransom and avery who are 21.5 months old and tanner, who is 12 days*

What is your main "system"? *mostly, we use fitteds and wool. for my twins, though, we have a stash of fuzzi bunz as well, since they can be too squirmy sometimes for a two step diaper system*

How did you get to MDC? *can't remember. i think i saw a magazine way back when and followed the website here. i've been here since my oldest was in diapers, though!







*

How much have you spent on diapers? *far too much to even think about!*


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Who are you?

I am Christine and am a 27 year old SAHM to two amazing kids.









How many and what ages are you diapering?

My two year old son named Orion and little girl Lourdes who is almost six months old.

What is your main "system"?

I use both fitteds and wool and AIOs. On DD, I use mostly fitteds and wool, with a few AIOs thrown in there for good mix. On DS, it's the opposite.

How did you get to MDC?

Through SK. I kept hearing about the TP and had to check it out. Then I found the diapering board and I love it here.

How much have you spent on diapers?

I plead the 5th.


----------



## Jecca (Feb 1, 2002)

Who are you?
Jecca been around for a while don't post too often.dunno why I am now.avoiding school work.









How many and what ages are you diapering?
1 dd 14 months

What is your main "system"?
fuzzibunz at daycare
we were doing prefolds and covers till recently i aquired amonster ont he changing table
trying aquire more AIO's etc as the budget allows

How did you get to MDC?
been here for years as a birth junkie/doula....









How much have you spent on diapers?
oh gosh who knows.and I don't wanna! too much but not nearly as much as some peeops here


----------



## mindycat72 (Dec 19, 2004)

Can we have a roll call . . .

Who are you?







Mindy, mom to 5.

How many and what ages are you diapering? A 3yo, and a 6mo. Both boys.

What is your main "system"? Fitteds with MEAF/wool

How did you get to MDC? Looking for ppl who didn't think I was a freak!

How much have you spent on diapers?







: Not nearly enough...mwaaaahhaaaahahaha...


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

Who are you? kelly, almost 26, sahm in alaska

How many and what ages are you diapering? estin, 12 months...building nb stash

What is your main "system"? fitted/prefolds with wool, trying to get some aios

How did you get to MDC? knew someone on another board that started cd'ing, asked for advice, she told me to come here

How much have you spent on diapers? not sure, more than $500 - less than $1000 (i hope!)


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Who are you?

I'm Jaye, a 33 yr old grad student currently *not* writing my dissertation on medieval French literature, much to the chagrin of my advisor. I go to school in Baltimore, MD & live in central PA but long to be back home in Columbus, OH.

How many and what ages are you diapering?

1 - my ds - who is 10 months & some change

What is your main "system"?

Fitteds (mostly SOS, some Mutts, DB & assorted other dipes) and wool - Celtic Wolf covers & luscious WAHM-made woolies.

How did you get to MDC?

I was looking for info on something - unschooling? age-appropriate books?

How much have you spent on diapers?

Let's just say that the "CD'ing saves $$" argument does not apply. :LOL


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

Who are you? Beth, SAH/WAHM to 1 with 1 on the way.

How many and what ages are you diapering? my 20 month old DS Aiden and rounding out my stash for Baby #2 due in a few weeks.

What is your main "system"? I'm a FB lover







but we have some great WAHM fitteds, a handful of AIO's, merino wool longies for DS with a matching cover for the new addition, and a few other random items.

How did you get to MDC? I joined when I subscribed to the magazine, a few other natural mama's suggested it as well. I read here all the time and have learned so much from you wonderful ladies!

How much have you spent on diapers? Hmmm... the bulk of the expense was in the FB's since we have 31 of them between small, medium and large. Then the costs for everything else... ok... I'm not adding it up since I don't really want to know. :LOL


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

*Who are you?*
Lanna, 26, Domestic Engineer.

*How many and what ages are you diapering?*
One, he's 19mo. I'm drooling over newborn stuff though because we're thinking of ttc at the end of the summer.

*What is your main "system"?*
VB AIO's and prefolds and wool.

*How did you get to MDC?*
A link from a more mainstream board when I started looking into cd'ing. I've now gotten sucked into many other things NFL.









*How much have you spent on diapers?*
$500 at last count, but that was before I bought a whole bunch of wool to crochet up, so it might be closer to $600 now.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Who are you?

April, wife to my best-est friend, mama to Bubbalicious and Monkey Girl!

How many and what ages are you diapering?

Gemma, aka Monkey Girl :LOL, is 15 months old and has been CDed all her life.









What is your main "system"?

OC fitteds and wool. I have a few AIOs for the nanny to use, and some prefolds for those days that I can still wrestle my squirmy toddler into them, but my working stask is all OC fitteds and wool.









How did you get to MDC?

I've subscribed to the magazine for years. My parents are ex-hippies, and the NFL lifestyle has always been exactly that -- natural -- for me. I lurked at MDC for quite awhile, but only began posting last year, after Kieran became ill with a mystery illness and I was researching natural medical practices.

How much have you spent on diapers?

As much as I could afford.


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello!

I am Karen almost 22 currently a SAHM praying every night







: that I will beable to continue to be a SAHM (good thoughts mama's please!!)

I cd my one little sweetie who just turned one







: we started at 10 months









We use fitteds wool and fleece

I don't want to know how much I have spent







:

My sisters friend gave me the magazine while I was prego and then I found the site









Karen and Baby Joe


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I'll play too

Who are you? Um, Megan.

How many and what ages are you diapering? none yet. In August one. Dd started using the potty a long time ago. Fully at 21 months and then regressed and we started again a few months later. It took a few months to get accident free. The cool thing was that in that time period she still used the toilet exclusively for poop!

What is your main "system"? For Grey (that's my son, woah weird to say/type) I've knitted a lot of wool so mostly soakers and soaker pants, lots of prefolds and fitteds for newborn size. I have a few AIO (like maybe 3) and one pocket.
Mostly knitted wool and prefolds for larger sizes as well. I really liked pockets with dd and would like to get some more for the small and medium sizes.

How did you get to MDC? I was at breastfeeding.com and then heard about things here.

How much have you spent on diapers? I whole lot! Partially because I used to have my own business and so I spent a lot buying supplies to try out patterns. But with buying actual products I'm pretty frugal. I'm more of the nickel and dime type, lots of small purchases spread out.


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

Who are you? I'm Cathi, 28, SAHM to 2 girls, Kristen (3) and Allison (11 months)

How many and what ages are you diapering? Just Allison, 11 months

What is your main "system"? Fuzzi Bunz/Harleyz with a few VB's and BeccaBottoms AIO's thrown in. I have a bunch of fitteds and prefolds, but haven't been using them lately.

How did you get to MDC? A friend directed me









How much have you spent on diapers? I have no idea!


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

Who are you?

Andrea

How many and what ages are you diapering?

just one-18 months
 








What is your main "system"?

fitteds and wool pants or all different covers (not a whole lotta knitted wool but i'm working on it!) some aios (working on that too!) a couple pockets...

How did you get to MDC?

Mmmm, I think I found it through butterflymom's blog long ago...I don't know quite how I ended up there either though :LOL I did read mothering magazine and saw the article on cloth which got me researching online but I had no idea about MDC.

How much have you spent on diapers?

Probably a couple hundred bucks. On diapering fabric, notions, and diaper _making_ things-I shudder to think...


----------



## 2jacksandalex (Feb 3, 2005)

Who are you? Chantelle, 30, SAHM

How many and what ages are you diapering? Alexander - 1

What is your main "system"? We do fitteds and wool, pockets and AIO's. Bit of everything I guess

How did you get to MDC? People were mentioning it on a yahoo group I frequent. Kind of had to search it out, and found it!

How much have you spent on diapers. Oh, I dunno, do I have to add it up? I kept a total for a while and it was getting close to $1000. No idea at this point. Also have a diaper sewing addiction and that costs a lot more!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

*
Who are you?* Darshani, SAHM to my two great kids, wife to my wonderful (and might I say handsome







) dh. My homepage (currently being updated) is www.darshani.com. I just updated the diapering section. Check it out!

*How many and what ages are you diapering?* Currently diapering Nitara, age 15 mos. I diapered Abi from birth to potty training at age 3 years 8 mos old.

*What is your main "system"?* Currently it's all FB's. I have gone through many systems that change as our needs do. Started with prefolds, pins, and plastic pants. My how things have changed! Due mostly to all the mamas here. THanks a lot! I was perfectly happy with prefolds and plastic pants until I found this place. Now they've gone and made me a mod. :LOL

*How did you get to MDC?* I found MDC through Mango Mama's now defunct board

*How much have you spent on diapers?* Total? Who knows? But I am really good at selling/donating them off and not hoarding. I just keep what I currently need. I never have more than 3 dozen or $300 worth at a time. Right now I have 18 FB's and 2 night time diapers.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Who are you?
Lisa Marie, mama to Joseph 11 months, wife to Adam. Doing all sorts of crafty things in my spare time.

How many and what ages are you diapering?
One son Joe, 11 months

What is your main "system"?
OC and wool

How did you get to MDC?
I think it was really Shelly from TD dreams, I forgot how exactly but I'm here.

How much have you spent on diapers?
That would be a scary calculation


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Can we have a roll call . . .

Who are you? Jaime - wahm to 2







: , wife to 1









How many and what ages are you diapering? Currently diapering 1 babe, she is 20 mos old. Oldest will be 4 in a few days...she's not in diapers anymore :LOL but was in cd's for 1/2 of her diapering life.

What is your main "system"? ummmm I don't know. Today was fitteds and wool.

How did you get to MDC? I don't remember, but I lurked long before I joined.

How much have you spent on diapers? enough







:


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

Who are you?
Amber









How many and what ages are you diapering?
I have two girls, Brianna is 3 1/2 and Maiya is 5 months. I am currently diapering Maiya.

What is your main "system"?
I do mostly fitteds and wool. I am currently making fleece aio's, so those are starting to add up too. She hasn't been able to wear anything but wool, since she's soooo sensitive. I'm finding that fleece works fine for her too







I would rather go all natural, but I like an aio every once in a while!

How did you get to MDC?
I'm a big researcher! Everytime I looked something up online (homeschooling, cloth diapering, non-vax...) it seemed to lead me here. I lurked for a long time, and have started posting a little bit lately, when I am sitting and nak!

How much have you spent on diapers?
Actual diapers...Maybe $100 or so. Diaper making material, who knows. I still think it's less than if I had used sposies, although that's not the main reason I'm using cloth anyway! If I had the money to spend, I't try out all the diapers out there. Maybe it's from hanging out here too much


----------



## Judegirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Who are you? I'm Jude, 33 years old, NYC

How many and what ages are you diapering? One 1-year-old super soaker!

What is your main "system"? Just switched from all FBs to fitteds (mostly hemp) and non-PUL pockets for summer - still learning what works best for us

How did you get to MDC? From the BBB









How much have you spent on diapers? Oh, bad time to ask....In the past two months alone - replaced our stash entirely - nearly $700. YIKES!!!!


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Can we have a roll call . . .

Great idea! What fun to read about everyone.









Quote:

Who are you?








I'm Tara, a SAHM.









Quote:

How many and what ages are you diapering?
I have two kiddos, but only one in diapers. Aden is almost 4 and Lily just turned 1. She's the one in diapers, LOL.

Quote:

What is your main "system"?
We do either FBs/VB AIOs or fitted/PFs with wool. Depends on my mood each day and also what is in her room when I get her dressed. :LOL

Quote:

How did you get to MDC?
Referred by other CD'ing friends after they got me hooked on cloth when Lily was 3 months old. I kept hearing about this fabulous TP, and then once I got here I realized how great this whole site is!

Quote:

How much have you spent on diapers?







:
About $450 on the current stash.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

*Who are you?* Nicole, 25, SAHM to my 2 little ones

*How many and what ages are you diapering?* Ben is 19 months, and Lauren is 4 months.

*What is your main "system"?* Ben's in mainly AIOS, snapping only, with fitteds and a wool cover for nighttime. Lauren's got AIOs for going out, but I'm redoing things. We're going fitted and wool. (Dang you people. I was perfectly happy with my AIOs, until I gave in to the wool craze!)

*How did you get to MDC?* I found it from the SheKnows cloth board. I came over for the TP. Newbies used to be able to see it, and respond via PM. Now I'm all over the place here.

*How much have you spent on diapers?*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *camotyka*
How much have you spent on diapers? I can't risk having this in writing where my DH could see







.

That pretty much says it. He has no problems until a big order somes in. He still tries to give me a hard time about a custom order. I would have spent that much on sposies in a month though with 2 in dipes.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Who are you? Amy, daycare WAHM of 5 (see my siggy)









How many and what ages are you diapering? Zach is 9 mos old. I CD'd all my dcs, but with very different systems! :LOL

What is your main "system"?







I'm still trying to figure that out! I started with just contours and PUL until I discovered MDC. Since Jan I've tried fitteds, AIOs, fleece and wool. I've also started sewing for our stash.

How did you get to MDC? I was researching front loading washers but was worried how to get the diapers into the washer without grossing myself out. I emaile the Diaper Hyena site and was pointed to a FL thread on the MDC diapering board. I started browsing and got hooked!









How much have you spent on diapers? Hoo boy, I dunno! Probably $5-600 counting the snap press and other diaper-making supplies.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

I was at breastfeeding.com and then heard about things here.
Me too.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

Who are you? Marcy, 31 - WAHM to Alyssa

How many and what ages are you diapering? Alyssa - 15 mos

What is your main "system"? Mostly Pockets and AIOs, with some fitteds/prefolds with wool for nighttime. A little bit of everything really.

How did you get to MDC? Found it shortly after dd was born when I was looking for slings I think.

How much have you spent on diapers? Not that much really, I don't get any of the really expensive stuff.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Can we have a roll call . . .

Who are you?

Leila, soon to be 26, SAHmom to 2 under 3.
How many and what ages are you diapering?
2 1/2 dd who we are gently encouraging to potty learn, and plan on really encouraging when it gets hot and we go coverless








soon to be 1 year ds

What is your main "system"?
fitteds and wool covers/knitted wool.Lately AIO's while out.Prefolds while doing laundry until I can get them made to prefitteds









How did you get to MDC?
found it through google while pregnant with ds. Switched to cloth because of a freind who did and I had to with ds becase sposies made him BLEED.MDC mamas rockl!!!

How much have you spent on diapers? Who wants to knwo? Hey, look who's talking!!!!


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Who are you? *jenny and i know lots of you*









How many and what ages are you diapering? *1 who will be 1 in just a few weeks*







:

What is your main "system"? *fitteds and wool*.

How did you get to MDC? *thru diaperpin, about a year ago.*

How much have you spent on diapers? *do you mean time? money? hours THINKING about them? stalking them? :LOL OMG....i cannot even say! um, more than i spend on my own clothes, that's for sure*.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

*What is your main "system"?*

OC fitteds and wool (started with cpf in Jan/feb of this year, then switched to an all OC fitteds and wool stash)

*How did you get to MDC?*

I found out about the magazine through my Bradley instructor, then discovered the website and forums


----------



## bethkay (Mar 6, 2005)

Who are you? Beth

How many and what ages are you diapering? 1 that is 5 months

What is your main "system"? pockets & fitteds

How did you get to MDC? online search for breastfeeding forums

How much have you spent on diapers? not sure, but probably too much!


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

Who are you? Alia, 20 in Idaho

How many and what ages are you diapering? I CD 2 kiddos. My 8 month old son, Rowan and my 16 month old niece, Angel who is living with us.

What is your main "system"? Fitteds and wool for day, contours, doublers and PUL for night.

How did you get to MDC? Mothering magazine

How much have you spent on diapers? WAYYYY too much. Haha, everytime I get fluff in the mail DH asks, "is this diaper thing gonna stop anytime soon?"

NOPE! haha


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bratmobile*
Mmmm, I think I found it through butterflymom's blog long ago...I don't know quite how I ended up there either though :LOL









I'm glad I pointed someone to MDC!







Probably you found my website through my babycenter signature back when I was a bbc poster a year and a half ago.







(I







MDC







)


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*







I'm glad I pointed someone to MDC!







Probably you found my website through my babycenter signature back when I was a bbc poster a year and a half ago.







(I







MDC







)


You know I am trying to remember but I don't think that could be it since I don't know what babycenter is-







I was a total forum virgin, I searched obsessively for cloth diapers but only knew about ones that were mass manufactured. Somehow I think I may have typed in just the right thing into google. Maybe I linked from someplace else but I can't imagine where. Well, I'm indebted to you. Don't let dh know it was you though-he may hold you accountable for my dwindling savings account


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
I don't recognize anyone here anymore. . .







Where are all the diaper mamas I know?









Hi, I'm around. So nice to see you! I've just been icky icky icky sick and in the hospital for a while. But, (knock on wood) I'm hoping a home IV will help me feel normal again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Can we have a roll call . . .

Who are you?









Claire, twenty something, pregnant, living in Michigan with DH Jason and 3yo Jude and 1yo Cicely, trying not to vomit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
How many and what ages are you diapering?

1yo Cicely and eventually when I feel well enough to do Heart Felted business again, I'll start building my newborn stash. Right now it just has some special special sweet tiny diapers.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
What is your main "system"?

I mainly do PFs (organic or hand dyed or both!) and wraps. Then, I have a huge fondness for AIOs (FCB and DD PUL are my favs).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
How did you get to MDC?

Been here since I was pregnant with my son. Before that I've been reading Mothering since I was 16. Back then it was like a tiny little 'zine with no pretty pictures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
How much have you spent on diapers?







:

Not enough yet. I'll let you know when I get to the "enough" point. :LOL


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm here









I'm Mary 31 wife to Rhys and mama to 4 girls and 4 boys

Diapering:
Jack 2 and Matthew who is 5 mos today









Main System:
Pockets and AIO's with prefolds too

How I got here:
Searching for vax info I think

Spent a lot :LOL


----------



## Snazbot (Nov 20, 2004)

Who are you?
*Erin, 25, in Iowa. Married to Joshua and happily at home with our babe.*

How many and what ages are you diapering?
*Just one 18-month-old Jasper as of now. We were late starters with him, but now that I'm hooked you can bet any new younglings will be CDed from the start.*

What is your main "system"?
*No main system. I learned to knit cuz I loved the wool covers so much but was too broke to do anything about it.. hehe.. so I tend to reach for a prefold, pins, and some wool. Hubby prefers fitteds with the wool, or a FuzziBunz or Happy Heiney. And yet other times the boy ends up in a dipe and Bummis cover.*

How did you get to MDC?
*I think it might actually have been Mary's fault (momsmyjob).* :LOL

How much have you spent on diapers?
*Oh goodness. Not near so much as some, but saving money is a large part of why we're doing this CDing gig (or at least why we started.) I'm betting somewhere in the neighborhood of $125-150, including the wool yarn I've bought. (The wool I've bought for ME anyway.. hehe.. not counting what I buy to knit for others. That gets compensated YAY!)*


----------



## NathansMommy (Feb 9, 2005)

Who are you? Danielle, 24, new CD'ing WAH mama!

How many and what ages are you diapering? Just turned 1 son, Nathan

What is your main "system"? Pockets, I love pockets. But I also love AIO's and fitteds...and just waiting for some wool to come so I can try that too!!!

How did you get to MDC? Hmmm...I really don't remember!!! I lurked for ages before I finally started posting









How much have you spent on diapers? Too much already!!! Luckily I've been able to barter for quite a bit, I so love to barter!!!


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Who are you? Phoebe - more than you'd ever want to know at my blog, http://blog.gleeson.us/phoebe









How many and what ages are you diapering? Currently 2 boys aged 26mos and 7mos

What is your main "system"? Prefolds and wool soakers

How did you get to MDC? Via the magazine years and years ago!

How much have you spent on diapers? Probably about $250 - for four kids!


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Who are you? Moon









How many and what ages are you diapering? Moose just turned 17 months old, and newbie due in September is just over half done baking.

What is your main "system"? misc fitteds and wool mostly, with a fair amount of AIOs/pockets thrown in

How did you get to MDC? gads its been too long... prolly from another board reccomendation or the magazine

How much have you spent on diapers? the thought of adding that up has never occured to me


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Me? Thanks for asking.







Virg

Diapering? Ou, my sweet 13mo babbler







and 2 older bedwetters

System? Prefolds (pins), fitteds and wool/fleece clothes (shorts, longies)

Arrived here?... hhmm, don't remember exactly how but it may've actually been googling around for cloth diaper info and going 5links into some review review off of whatever that big old review site was/is







I remember thinking it must have some connection to Mother Jones when I first landed here though :LOL

$? I have no idea


----------



## Finnzoo (May 13, 2005)

HI I'm Rita







I just joined today. I have lurked occasionally.I look forward to getting to know everyone.

*How many and what ages are you diapering?*
I have a beautiful 2 year old princess.

*What is your main "system"?*
LHC aios, BBH aios, rb, sos, pattynaps, many different fitteds and wool soakers, short or longies, and fleece pants.

*How did you get to MDC?*
Followed a few people I know from another board.

*How much have you spent on diapers?*
More than DH needs to know. 4 figures.


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

Who are you?







Angie

How many and what ages are you diapering? One 20 month old rascally DS!

What is your main "system"? Mostly fitteds and wool. My stash isn't that interesting because I stick to what works - Mudpies, BijouBabyGear, Celestial Baby. I do have a ton of great wool though my favorites are my BaaBaaBottoms.

How did you get to MDC? I got here through I link on the BabyBargainBoard. I mostly cruise the Hawaii forum. Whenever I come here I end up spending too much money :LOL

How much have you spent on diapers?







:[/QUOTE] I am too embaressed to admit.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm Suzi (aka the cloth diapering beauty queen, lol)

Diapering:
Elizabeth (Squeaker) 14 months

Main System:
Prefolds from a service and cute covers

How I got here:
The ladies on the Ovusoft diapering forum

How much?
More than DH will ever know :LOL


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

I've been a bit wayward about posting on the Diapering board. When the servers moved I had problems logging in and now I almost NEVER get post notices or PM notices.

*Who are you?*
I'm Samantha. I live in Austin Texas. I'm the Mama of three.

*How many and what ages are you diapering?*

Two. Jackson aged 2.2 years and Aidan 7 months.

*What is your main "system"?*

Mudpiebabies.














Fitteds with wool and AIOs for DH.

*How did you get to MDC?*

I came over originally for Diapering and later started to enjoy some of the other forums. A dear friend on another board mentioned the board to me.

*How much have you spent on diapers?*

Enough to have a massive stash BUT I still haven't spent near as much as I would if we were using disposibles & wipes. :LOL Honest! And I'll admit it... easily several thousand over four years. But I also used AIOs and Covers as a main part of DD's clothing fashion. Lots of t-shirts and swingtops for her. And even with both boys I use mainly shirts and covers as their cloths for at least the first year.


----------



## mama*marina (Jun 22, 2003)

Who are you? Marina, livin' in So. Cal, mama to 2.

How many and what ages are you diapering? Diapered #1 but he is potty trained, #2 is 7 months.

What is your main "system"? Mostly fitteds, although dh prefers prefolds, lol. Cover it up with a wool soaker or cover.

How did you get to MDC? Friend of mine sent me here when I started cding my oldest, almost 3 years ago.

How much have you spent on diapers? I don't want to even figure it out.


----------



## AdoptMom (Oct 8, 2004)

Ah, how timely for a lurker who wants to join in!









*Who are you?*
Tanya

*How many and what ages are you diapering?*
One DS, age 2

*What is your main "system"?*
A little bit of everything - AIOs, fitteds & PUL, wool, or fleece, pockets, pre-folds. We're equal opportunity.









*How did you get to MDC?*
I got into cloth via 6 free FB that I won at our county fair last fall. The mama (MOE consultant) had a link in her email to here, I started lurking (and posted with a question or two), and now I'm posting.









*How much have you spent on diapers?*
I'm pretty sure I don't want to think about it...


----------

